# Mr. Yusuf



## yusuf25 (May 19, 2008)

I have the challenge to move our SQL Database to one of our other sites. It is running Windows 2003 Server and its feeding roughly 40 odd users. IMy question is, if I connect my SQL server to the other sites Domain, would I have to reconfigure all IP addressing?
Would it work if I connect it to the Domain of my new location?




Please Help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please don't post duplicate threads on the same issue.


----------

